# [SOLVED] problem connect to wifi

## ttre

I want to connect to internet by wifi.

I have:

wlp2s0b1             Broadcom BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN 

I did 

ifconfig wlp2s0b1 up

and after 

iwlist wlp2s0b1 scan

I see list of aps. I think it is ok.

hwinfo

```

cpu:

                       Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N450   @ 1.66GHz, 1662 MHz

                       Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N450   @ 1.66GHz, 1662 MHz

keyboard:

  /dev/input/event4    AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

mouse:

  /dev/input/mice      ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad

graphics card:

                       Intel Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller

                       Intel Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller

sound:

                       Intel NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller

storage:

                       Intel NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

network:

  wlp2s0b1             Broadcom BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller

network interface:

  lo                   Loopback network interface

  wlp2s0b1             Ethernet network interface

disk:

  /dev/sda             WDC WD1600BEVT-2

  /dev/sdb             Patriot Memory

  /dev/ram0            Disk

  /dev/ram1            Disk

  /dev/ram2            Disk

  /dev/ram3            Disk

  /dev/ram4            Disk

  /dev/ram5            Disk

  /dev/ram6            Disk

  /dev/ram7            Disk

  /dev/ram8            Disk

  /dev/ram9            Disk

  /dev/ram10           Disk

  /dev/ram11           Disk

  /dev/ram12           Disk

  /dev/ram13           Disk

  /dev/ram14           Disk

  /dev/ram15           Disk

partition:

  /dev/sda1            Partition

  /dev/sda2            Partition

  /dev/sda3            Partition

  /dev/sda4            Partition

  /dev/sdb1            Partition

usb controller:

                       Intel NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1

                       Intel NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2

                       Intel NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3

                       Intel NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4

                       Intel NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller

bios:

                       BIOS

bridge:

                       Intel Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx DMI Bridge

                       Intel NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1

                       Intel NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 2

                       Intel 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge

                       Intel NM10 Family LPC Controller

hub:

                       Linux 4.4.6-gentoo uhci_hcd UHCI Host Controller

                       Linux 4.4.6-gentoo uhci_hcd UHCI Host Controller

                       Linux 4.4.6-gentoo uhci_hcd UHCI Host Controller

                       Linux 4.4.6-gentoo ehci_hcd EHCI Host Controller

                       Linux 4.4.6-gentoo uhci_hcd UHCI Host Controller

memory:

                       Main Memory

unknown:

                       FPU

                       DMA controller

                       PIC

                       Keyboard controller

                       Intel NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller

  /dev/input/event7    Chicony Electronics 1.3M WebCam

```

I am trying use connman but I get:

```

connmanctl

Error getting services: The name net.connman was not provided by any .service filesError getting peers 

```

What does mean this error ?Last edited by ttre on Fri Aug 12, 2016 8:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JeroenMathon

Hey,

Have you installed the NetworkManager package?

Can you install eix and run 

```
eix networkmanager
```

 and send the output for me?

----------

## ttre

```
eix networkmanager

* kde-frameworks/networkmanager-qt

     Available versions:  (5) 5.23.0(5/5.23) ~5.24.0(5/5.24)

       {debug teamd test}

     Homepage:            https://www.kde.org/

     Description:         NetworkManager bindings for Qt

* net-misc/networkmanager

     Available versions:  1.0.12-r1 ~1.2.4 {bluetooth connection-sharing consolekit +dhclient dhcpcd gnutls +introspection +modemmanager ncurses +nss +ppp resolvconf selinux systemd teamd test vala +wext +wifi zeroconf ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32" KERNEL="linux"}

     Homepage:            https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/NetworkManager

     Description:         A set of co-operative tools that make networking simple and straightforward

* net-misc/networkmanager-openconnect

     Available versions:  1.0.8-r1 ~1.2.2 {gtk}

     Homepage:            https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/NetworkManager

     Description:         NetworkManager OpenConnect plugin

* net-misc/networkmanager-openswan

     Available versions:  1.0.6 1.0.8 {gtk}

     Homepage:            https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/NetworkManager

     Description:         NetworkManager Openswan plugin

* net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn

     Available versions:  1.0.8 ~1.2.2 {gtk test}

     Homepage:            https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/NetworkManager

     Description:         NetworkManager OpenVPN plugin

* net-misc/networkmanager-pptp

     Available versions:  1.0.8 ~1.2.2 {gtk}

     Homepage:            https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/NetworkManager

     Description:         NetworkManager PPTP plugin

* net-misc/networkmanager-sstp

     Available versions:  ~0.9.8 {gtk}

     Homepage:            https://sourceforge.net/projects/sstp-client/

     Description:         Client for the proprietary Microsoft Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol(SSTP)

* net-misc/networkmanager-vpnc

     Available versions:  1.0.8 ~1.2.2 {gtk test}

     Homepage:            https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/NetworkManager

     Description:         NetworkManager VPNC plugin

* sec-policy/selinux-networkmanager

     Available versions:  2.20141203-r10 2.20151208-r1 2.20151208-r2 ~2.20151208-r3 ~2.20151208-r4 **9999

     Homepage:            https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:SELinux

     Description:         SELinux policy for networkmanager

```

----------

## JeroenMathon

It seems that you have not installed the networkmanager package.

Can you run 

```
emerge --ask networkmanager
```

 and tell me if it works after that?

----------

## ttre

Finally I installed wicd and works ok.

There is only my connection now. I don't want to stop it.

I don't know if network manager can have influence for it and mess it up.

----------

## JeroenMathon

 *ttre wrote:*   

> Finally I installed wicd and works ok.
> 
> There is only my connection now. I don't want to stop it.
> 
> I don't know if network manager can have influence for it and mess it up.

 

Both will definitely interfere.

So make sure you disable the networkmanager service, dhcpcd service and enable the wicd service.

Let me know if it works, if so mark this topic as solved  :Smile: 

----------

## ttre

It works.

----------

